# Stess and Dealing



## tater03 (Jun 29, 2007)

When you are stressed about something how do you not let it effect your relationship. I could really use some advise on this one. I tend to stress about things easily which in turn makes me irratable and cranky. I find myself then snipping at my husband for dumb off the wall things.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

At one time I use to be the same way until I started giving myself time outs if needed, or better yet offering to settle the issue the next day. Most times by taking the extra time I found I could respond in a matter that stated my point and yet didn't make my SO feel defensive.

draconis


----------



## tater03 (Jun 29, 2007)

I like that idea. I never thought about giving myself a timeout. Would give me a few to decompress and think before I act. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## kajira (Oct 4, 2007)

I have actually "grounded" myself to the bedroom.....lol


----------



## tater03 (Jun 29, 2007)

I really like this idea the more that I think about it. I might just have to ground myself to my bedroom tonight.


----------



## riskey58 (Oct 30, 2007)

I am not really good about dealing with stress. Never thought of time outs. Sounds like a good idea. I am going too try it and see how it works for me. Thank you.


----------



## kajira (Oct 4, 2007)

When I "ground" myself, I explain the kids that I am grounded because I do not want to take anything out on them when it is me that is upset etc. and not them. It does work sometimes...I am open to other suggestions too. Stress and depression are a common occurance in my house (for me anyway)...


----------



## SageMother (Jun 28, 2007)

I tend to tell my husband what is going through my mind, which let's him know that I am stressing and, I believe, makes our bond stronger on the all important friendship level.

I also have little hobbies that I turn to when I feel I can't cope.


----------



## tater03 (Jun 29, 2007)

My husband seems to know when I get to that breaking point and then he does step up and give me time to myself but it is him waiting until I get to that point that drives me nuts at times.


----------



## 3plus3 (Nov 1, 2007)

I have a tendency to play Wii boxing to let out my stress level now. That or if I have the chance and money I treat myself to something I want (set a limit, usually under 5.00 like nice smelling soaps,shampoos, etc) or just go for a walk to unwind.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

3plus3 said:


> I have a tendency to play Wii boxing to let out my stress level now. That or if I have the chance and money I treat myself to something I want (set a limit, usually under 5.00 like nice smelling soaps,shampoos, etc) or just go for a walk to unwind.


That is where my time outs started by going for a walk when I was to stressed. I found it was a good way to be able to communicate what I really felt and not just blow up in the heat of the moment. I prefer not to fight and I think it is unhealthy to fight all the time. I remembered one time my daughter asked me why I was sitting in a chair in the kitchen, I told her I was on a time out because I was thinking of saying something mean. She looked at me and asked me if mommy knew what she was thinking too. I had to laugh.

draconis


----------



## Liza (Jan 2, 2008)

I do several things, I cry. This is a big stress reducer for me. I also vent on paper, sometimes I talk it over with a friend.


----------



## ronnieswifey1120 (Feb 8, 2008)

I think you're doing a good job by posting your feelings in the forum. I like to share my feelings and getting different POVs from people. I also like to take some alone time and just breathe. Try taking a nice shower or bath. The warm water and perhaps aromatherapy helps relax your muscles which may in turn relax the rest of yourself.

Good luck to you! I'd be more than happy to listen to you vent if you need someone. Take care!


----------

